# Bike lane at intersection of Alpine and I-280



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

https://www.almanacnews.com/news/show_story.php?id=8398


By Dave Boyce
Almanac Staff Writer

Bikes heading westbound on Sand Hill Road as they approach Interstate 280 have the option of merging with traffic into a bike lane that, as it crosses the freeway, centers the cyclists in between two lanes of traffic, one headed for the freeway and the other up Sand Hill and on into Woodside......

<img src="https://www.almanacnews.com/news/photos/2011/february/28/6231_full.jpg">

---------------------
Let's support it and make it happen!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Well, Sand Hill, not Alpine. Anyway, I always thought it is dangerous for the bike lane to go down the middle of the road and I always stay far right. I can imagine a driver following closely behind another car doesn't see the cyclist and then cuts into him while moving toward the 280 onramp.

Edit: So they want to make Alpine like Sand Hill? The comments will get interesting.


----------



## Dopaminer_09 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah that bike lane on Sand Hill gives me the heebie jeebies - cars passing you on either side going 50 mph. On Alpine, the cars are generally going much slower. The way it is right now, without a bike lane, you can just take the whole center lane to go straight through to Portola Valley. This seems like the safest option, as you should be very visible to cars when you are in the middle of the lane, and they won't be passing you closely on either side. The proposed bike lane doesn't look like an improvement to me. Bikes will get a small lane with traffic on either side, and will likely still have to deal with cars crossing the bike line, as traffic in the the right lane often gets backed up at the stop sign, and freeway bound cars will often stay in the left lane and wait until after the stop sign to move into the right lane and get on the freeway.


----------

